# Small bevel gauge



## bdresch

I am making a stool that includes several angled thru tennons. I started by hand cutting the mortises. Now I want to transfer the angle of those mortises to cut the tenon shoulders. Does anyone know of a small bevel gauge with a blade less than 3/4"? Otherwise I'm not totally sure how I am going to transfer those angles. The mortises are 3/4" square.


----------



## Kazooman

Stick a piece of 3/4" square stock in the mortise and use that as the reference for adjusting your bevel gauge or scribe along the leg onto the stock to determine the proper angle.


----------



## jdh122

What he said. 
But how did you cut the mortises without knowing the angle?


----------



## bdresch

This was my first time doing angled M & T, so bear with me. I used my drill press with the table tilted to bore out most of the waste. I had to cut 3 in a row, but my drill press didnt have enough throat depth to get them all in 1 setup, so the holes werent perfectly in line (screwed up a bit on my second setup). Because the holes werent in line, I had to open them up a bit to correct that when i finished them by hand. Now they are in line, but the angle is slightly different from where I started.

I'll try mill up a piece of stock to measure. If I ever do this again, I'll cut a piece of stock at my angle to support the workpiece instead of tilting the table. Lesson learned.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

If your drill press is still set up with the drill angle,take a piece of scrap drill a hole,stick a dowel in it and you have a fixed bevel gauge,with the exact angle.


----------



## bdresch

Drill press has long been changed. This is one of those projects that has lingered on for months.


----------

